# Credit Check



## loz912 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi,

I'm moving to Vancouver in July and have starting browsing online to get an idea for apartments. A few places have suggested that landlords will need to see credit checks/rental history. If this is true, does anyone know how I would get around this as I have never rented an apartment and apart from my generic credit card and a student loan, haven't needed to pay anything off to get a credit history.

Any other advise on anything Vancouver related would be great too.

Cheers
Lauren


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

loz912 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to Vancouver in July and have starting browsing online to get an idea for apartments. A few places have suggested that landlords will need to see credit checks/rental history. If this is true, does anyone know how I would get around this as I have never rented an apartment and apart from my generic credit card and a student loan, haven't needed to pay anything off to get a credit history.
> 
> ...


This is a problem many immigrants face. Without Canadian credit history many landlords are reluctant. The only suggestion I can make is perhaps offer a 6-12 month rental payment up front.


----------



## DavidHudson (Apr 7, 2010)

We moved over last year with the same concerns we spoke to commercial and private landlords and neither had a problem. However my wife and I are permanent residents in our 40s so maybe they assessed us as low risk. We have given our landlord prer dated cheques and a months deposit. Others may want a bigger deposit as previous poster says. We also had a canadian bank acct linked to our uk one and transferred our credit rating so got a credit card etc very quickly. Again that may have helped.


----------



## loz912 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks very much. That puts my mind at ease knowing there are ways around it. I'll just have to find the right landlord that is understanding. 

Cheers


----------

